# Anyone in the UK tried this company?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I did look at them, but decided they were on the expensive side, and the kilo packs are too large for me. The cats won't eat food with a high percentage of veg etc in it, and I would struggled to get through a kilo for just the dogs before it went off. I also like to feed them chunks when I can, and these all seem to be minced mixtures. I approve of the low minimum order, the mixed cases, the free postage and the promise of no battery farm chicken, though!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I might try them, though it will be expensive if it doesn't work. I'm figuring about 200g per day, one kilo lasts 5 days, which is about the limit of how long I'd keep it in the fridge after opening.

I'm still feeding part commercial/part raw, but struggling! He desperately wants to take the chicken wings or pork ribs and bury them, either in the garden or the sofa. I have to shut him in the kitchen with me and block the dog door, and then we have 10 mins of heartbreaking whining, pacing between the kitchen door and the back door. He'll get stuck in if I sit on the floor and hold the end of it for him, and does really enjoy it.

Not sure how to convince him to be the grasshopper rather than the ant!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Get another dog - even Sophie gets stuck in when she has Poppy waiting longingly to finish any leftovers!


----------



## Ruscha_Baby (May 22, 2011)

JE!

Hello there. Can I ask if you tried them, and how you got on? I was a little confused you had concerns about keeping the food, because the website talks about it being frozen. Is that right?

I am very keen to change to a convenient raw like this, so any info gratefully received.

Thanks,
Stu.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

I have never bought this food personally as it is very overpriced but I know someone who used to feed it to thier cats and it seemed good quality.

They have a shop about 30 mins from me so I thought about checking it out but not sure its worth the price.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I haven't tried these guys, because of their minimum order requirement, although I still like what they produce, at least on paper. I just have a poodle that has opinions about raw food (likes it, but not completely convinced), and didn't want to commit to a 5 kilo order!

I have a neighbor that uses Darlings and loves them. She has a Lab and a Vizsla, and they look wonderful.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Panda is the same, he is picky and wont eat the prize choice blocks of chicken despite adoring fresh chicken.


----------

